# Minimum share purchase?



## bobbylat (19 February 2010)

Whats a recommended min share purchase price eg. $1000, $2000. As i only have $1300 (give or take a little) or so a month spare to spend on shares.

Thx Bobby


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 February 2010)

*Re: Min Share purchase.*

Whats the hurry then. Why not wait and build up something decent. @ $1000 you are paying about 5% just in brokerage per round trip.


----------



## bobbylat (19 February 2010)

*Re: Min Share purchase.*



Trembling Hand said:


> Whats the hurry then. Why not wait and build up something decent. @ $1000 you are paying about 5% just in brokerage per round trip.




Thank you for your reply

Bobby


----------



## Old Mate (19 February 2010)

I, and I think everyone else will too, agree with TH. I've mostly bought $5000 parcels in the past.


----------



## nulla nulla (19 February 2010)

$500.00 is supposed to be the minimum value share parcel that can be traded. Some brokers make other arrangements with their clients, you'll have to shop arround.


----------

